# Ladyfingers - AG Doll - "Aran" Tunic Sweater with Twisted Stitch Pattern



## Ladyfingers (Jan 26, 2011)

American Girl Knitting Pattern
Created by Elaine Baker - Ladyfingers
April, 2016

ARAN TUNIC SWEATER with TWISTED STITCH PATTERN

#6 AND #8 US needles (straight or circular)
ICE Super Baby yarn - Pale Pink
Ring Markers

Twisted Stitch in Aran pattern down front of sweater - done on center 6 stitches.
How to: Knit in front of SECOND stitch, then knit in front of FIRST stitch, sliding BOTH stitches off the needle. On Wrong Side, purl back on these same 6 stitches.

Aran Pattern: Worked on center 16 stitches.

Row 1: Purl 2, Knit 1, Purl 2, work Twisted Stitch on next 6 stitches, Purl 2, Knit 1, Purl 2 = 16 stitches.
Row 2: Knit 2, Purl 1, Knit 2, PURL 6 STITCHES, Knit 2, Purl 1, Knit 2

Sweater:

With #6 needles cast on 46 stitches. Rib in K2, P2 for 8 rows.
Next Row: Right Side - change to #8 needles and place markers as follows:
Knit 7, PM, Knit 9, PM, Knit 14, PM, Knit 9, PM, Knit 7 = 46 sts.
Purl 1 row, slipping markers.
Knit across, increasing BEFORE and AFTER each marker across the row. 8 stitches increased. = 54 stitches (with 16 stitches in the center front).
Purl 1 row. 
Next Row: Knit across, increasing BEFORE and AFTER each marker across the row, and AT THE SAME TIME work Row 1 of the Aran pattern on the center front 16 stitches.
Next Row: Purl, with no increase - work Row 2 of the Aran pattern on center front stitches.
Continue in this manner until stitches are divided on the needle, as follows:

14 (right back), Marker, 23 (sleeve), Marker, 28 (front), Marker, 23 (sleeve), Marker, 14 (left back). End with purl row.

Next Row: Knit across 14 stitches, remove marker, Knit 23 (sleeve) stitches, remove marker, TURN and purl back on these same 23 sleeve stitches. Work in stockinet stitch on these sleeve stitches for 12 rows. 
Change to #6 needles - Rib in K1, P1 for 4 rows. Bind off in rib.

Attach yarn at end of first completed sleeve and knit across the front stitches. REMEMBER to continue to work the Aran pattern stitches on the center 16 stitches. Remove marker, Knit 23 (sleeve) stitches, remove marker, TURN and purl back across the sleeve stitches. Work in stockinet stitch for 12 rows. 
Change to #6 needles. Rib in K1, P1 for 4 rows. Bind off in rib.

Attach yarn at end of second sleeve and knit remaining 14 stitches.
Next row: Purl back across the row, PURL 2 TOGETHER at each underarm area - to anchor the two back pieces to the front. REMEMBER to work the Aran pattern stitches on the center 16 front stitches.

Next Row: Knit 20, work Aran stitches on center 16 stitches, Knit 20.
Next Row: Purl 20, work Aran stitches on center 16 stitches, Purl 20.

Continue in this manner for 20 rows.
Change to #6 needles. Rib in K1, P1 for 4 rows. Bind off in rib.


----------



## iluvcabernet (Sep 19, 2012)

Thank you for another great pattern!! You're keeping me busy!


----------



## Keiko (Jun 14, 2014)

Thank you for sharing another pattern.


----------



## Woodstockgranny (Feb 6, 2013)

Thanking you again for sharing!


----------



## Happycamper (Sep 23, 2013)

I love your patterns for the AG doll which you so generously share with us... thank you! Do you happen to have a picture of this sweater?


----------



## babybop (May 7, 2011)

Thanks for another pattern.


----------



## babybop (May 7, 2011)

Thanks for another pattern.


----------



## sam0767 (Jun 20, 2012)

I would like to see a picture also


----------



## Trekkiebigtime (Oct 13, 2015)

Thanks for sharing. I copy and paste them all into Word. I have decided that when I finish the hooded blanket and swim suit orders I have, I am going to start knitting doll clothes.


----------



## Tennessee (Feb 1, 2011)

You are so nice to share your patterns. Thank You!


----------



## shepherd (Feb 25, 2012)

I am saving all these - when I finish this XXXX dress I am making (from a pattern I paid for) I will switch to all yours!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Thank you!


----------



## Desert Knitter (Mar 4, 2012)

Thank you, thank you thank you!


----------



## Ladyfingers (Jan 26, 2011)

Just a reminder. My computer is gasping its last breath, running very s-l-o-w-l-y, and I can't transfer pictures from the memory chip in my digital camera to my desktop Pictures file. So, I can post patterns, but no photos. Sorry. I'm looking into getting a new computer and will then be able to post photos of all the recent patterns. Yes! I have taken pictures of ALL of the recent patterns - so no problem posting them - when I get a new computer.


----------



## dollknitter (Jun 20, 2011)

Thank you


----------



## Ellisen (Dec 5, 2011)

Thank you, Elaine.


----------



## lupines (Aug 1, 2012)

Thanks for another pattern!


----------



## smellysammy (May 9, 2011)

Another great pattern thanks


----------



## LinJurm (Aug 4, 2011)

Thank you so much for sharing your talent!


----------



## Pennypincher (May 7, 2011)

Thank you, Elaine for another great pattern. I still think you must do nothing but design patterns. lol We all really appreciate all the thought and time you put into them.


----------



## Sharon Moyst (Feb 15, 2016)

Hi love all your patterns and have knitted your dresses and they are so cute.I use a tablet and can only print PDF files.Is it possible for you to put your new patterns in PDF.?I hve downloaded and printed all your older patterns and they are great sure would love to have the newer ones too.again thank you. You are great.Sharon


----------



## Ladyfingers (Jan 26, 2011)

I'll have to send Daeanarah a PM to let her know that I've posted at least a dozen new patterns recently. She is the member here who decided "out of the blue" to provide us with a PDF Download button for each pattern. This is a wonderful feature - appreciated by all of us.

So, I'll give her a quickie PM to let her know Ladyfingers is back online.


----------



## sam0767 (Jun 20, 2012)

Ladyfingers said:


> I'll have to send Daeanarah a PM to let her know that I've posted at least a dozen new patterns recently. She is the member here who decided "out of the blue" to provide us with a PDF Download button for each pattern. This is a wonderful feature - appreciated by all of us.
> 
> So, I'll give her a quickie PM to let her know Ladyfingers is back online.


That would be awesome!! 😃


----------



## Sharon Moyst (Feb 15, 2016)

Thanks so much.You are great! Sharon


----------



## Tennessee (Feb 1, 2011)

That would be Great if Daeanarah could put them on pdf. I always appreciate it when she does that. It makes it so much easier for me to get the patterns.


----------



## Ladyfingers (Jan 26, 2011)

Haven't heard from Daeanarah yet. However, my son did transfer my photo onto his desktop, then sent them to me via e-mail. Now I have a list of JPG files in an e-mail. Now all I have to do is figure out how to save them to a Pictures file - drat Windows 10~!!!!!!!! If I had Windows 7 I would have no problem with this. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Ladyfingers (Jan 26, 2011)

Okay - this is a photo of the "Easy Boxy Sweater #2 with Flared Skirt, Hat and Purse". It's the same Boxy Sweater pattern that was previously posted using #8 needles. This one, however, uses #6 needles and fits more snugly. The flared skirt is knit with Lion Brand, Vanna's Glamour in Copper. This is a brown yarn with metallic gold threads - very classy! 

I'm working on the other photos - keep your fingers crossed.


----------



## Keiko (Jun 14, 2014)

I, too, strongly dislike the new Windows. How I wish I could have kept Windows 7. They always have to fix what isn't broken.


----------



## Jezza11 (Apr 13, 2016)

After working in IT for 25 years, I've opted to stay on WinXP for as long as I can - it was the least broken of the Windows o/s (except for Win 3.1 of course, but who remembers back that far!)


----------



## Ginka (May 16, 2011)

Thank you Elaine for sharing your patterns once again ,you're a real sweetheart !Happy Mother's Day to you !


----------



## Daeanarah (May 7, 2012)

Here it is in PDF I will be happy to add the pictures once I have them.


Happy Knitting

Rhyanna


----------



## Sharon Moyst (Feb 15, 2016)

Tks so much can't wait to knit it.again Tks sharon


----------



## Daeanarah (May 7, 2012)

you're welcome.

Happy Knitting

Rhyanna


----------

